# Can Kindle books purchased on Amazon be re-sold or traded?



## gypsierose (Dec 26, 2008)

Once I am done with a book and I'm sure I wont want to come back to it what do I do with it?  I would appreciate some schooling in this area!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

There's nothing you can do.  The book is attached to your amazon account.  Just delete it from your kindle and then forget about it.  You cannot resell or trade the book to anyone else.  Sorry.

However if you have had it less than 7 days you can return it to amazon for a refund.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Since this isn't really about selling books, I am going to move this thread to the Tips, Tricks, & Troubleshooting Board.

Gypsierose, as jacky said, once you are done with the book, that's it. You can remove it from your Kindle using the content manager. The book will remain in your library at Amazon in the event you want to redownload it at a future date. You cannot re-sell it to someone else. You can only share books with others who are on your Amazon account.

L


----------



## gypsierose (Dec 26, 2008)

How do you "return" an ebook you purchased to amazon? I selected "buy" by mistake and can not find a way to return it.  When I select "return an item" under my Amazon Account, it does not bring up any of my ebook purchases.


----------



## holmes4 (Dec 26, 2008)

gypsierose, see Returning Kindle Content



> Any content you purchase for Kindle from the Amazon Kindle store is eligible for return and refund if we receive your request within 7 days of the date of purchase. Once a refund is issued, the item will be removed from Your Media Library and will no longer be readable on your Kindle. To request a refund and return, click the Customer Service button in the Contact Us box in the right-hand column of this page to reach us via phone or e-mail. Please make sure to include the title of the item you wish to return in your request.


Also, if you buy through the Kindle, there is a link shown on the confirmation page that allows you to undo the purchase at that time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gypsierose said:


> How do you "return" an ebook you purchased to amazon? I selected "buy" by mistake and can not find a way to return it. When I select "return an item" under my Amazon Account, it does not bring up any of my ebook purchases.


You need to contact customer service. You cannot return a book from your account; CS needs to do it for you.

If you bought it by accident, they'll refund your money, no questions asked. I've done that a few times, myself.

L


----------

